# Is polystyrene toxic....



## Stexual (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey,

Ive just been sanding down some polystyrene for my fake wall build and i wasnt wearing a mask... There I am in my room sanding down and then i realise quite alot of small particles of polystyrene near my breathing area...

So got me a little worried.. Is it toxic?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

nah...


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Yes, you will cough up blood and die! 

No it's fine LOL


----------



## Stexual (Mar 11, 2009)

stephenie191 said:


> Yes, you will cough up blood and die!
> 
> No it's fine LOL


God lol, Didnt read the "No It's fine" I just read the first part and was like.... :censor:! 

xD

Ahh thats a relief then, Did get slightly worried.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Stexual said:


> God lol, Didnt read the "No It's fine" I just read the first part and was like.... :censor:!
> 
> xD


LOL!

I would have broke it to you alot nicer than that :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## clidbury (Mar 7, 2009)

stephenie191 said:


> Yes, you will cough up blood and die!
> 
> No it's fine LOL


Haha. Made I chuckle.

But no, you'll be fine.
Not and excuse to go and eat it though....


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

dunno.. probably tastes better than rice cakes.


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

i hope not, considering styrofoam cups and food containers are made from it!!

ingesting it isnt a great idea, but its not going to do too much damage in small quantities. any non-organic particles in your lungs are bad, toxic or not though


----------

